# Your New Year's Bicycle Resolutions for 2017...



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll start...
To sell off all but 4 to 6 of my bikes and then all the extra parts. :eek:


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2016)

Finish projects


----------



## tech549 (Dec 30, 2016)

start projects


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Finish projects






tech549 said:


> start projects




Same here. Also not to buy any more projects. I'm hoping 2017 will be the year I minimize bike related purchases & get a couple cars done...or at least roadworthy. Been saying this for 3yrs now


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2016)

Amen for cars! Finish my Cadillac!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2016)

My big plan is to have our ride group(Gateway Coasters) do rides with other groups. I think 2017 will be the year to make this happen. Ride on!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Buy a Western Flyer X53.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 30, 2016)

Sell most postwar stuff and get a prewar tank bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2016)

How'd we do?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-years-bicycle-resolutions-for-2016.83883/#post-524601


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How'd we do?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-years-bicycle-resolutions-for-2016.83883/#post-524601



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-years-resolution.67229/#post409628


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2016)

Finish more projects. I actually got four bikes done in 2016. I hope to get more than that done in 2017. Sell off all of the parts and bikes I don't need. Only buy things I realy need to finish bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 30, 2016)

catfish said:


> Sell off all of the parts and bikes I don't need.




Can't wait to see watcha gots for sale!


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> Can't wait to see watcha gots for sale!





Be at the Spring Memory Lane meet.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 30, 2016)

Finish my 34/35 SK. Just shipped the rims to get rechromed today!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2016)

Probably the same resolution as last year.
Although, I did do more upgrade trading this year, and I finally got the Bluebird put together after several years of sitting in a crate.
So, 2016 wasn't too bad.
I guess I should unpack the Elgin Robin.
I haven't even opened the box yet, and it's been a couple of years.
Hopefully it's not a mass of melted bubble wrap.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Probably the same resolution as last year.
> Although, I did do more upgrade trading this year, and I finally got the Bluebird put together after several years of sitting in a crate.
> So, 2016 wasn't too bad.
> I guess I should unpack the Elgin Robin.
> ...





Send it to me I'll give her the lovin she needs


----------



## John G04 (Dec 30, 2016)

To get more ballon tire schwinns.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 30, 2016)

*Finish off paying my Credit Union Debt ,so I can bring my 1936 Columbia Supreme home  to show my wife.The last thing she needs to see is my Credit Union Statement!Let alone another bike.And last but not least,Im gonna build one of those Custom Bikes using a tank?from TRM.And my ENCORE,,continue to be a member of this GREAT SITE,that we call The Cabe
Truth Be Told,,Who sticks to their New Years Resolutions Anyway??
Your Truly.....*


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 30, 2016)

Continue to build my collection. And get out there and find some cool bikes. Its all about finding that rare bike.


----------



## bikiba (Dec 30, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I'll start...
> To sell off all but 4 to 6 of my bikes and then all the extra parts. :eek:




Bri - i think i am in the same boat as you. i just enjoy riding the modern bikes too much. Im going to keep about 6, sell about 10, keep all my paraphernalia [ pins, postcards and documentation ]


----------



## Handyman (Dec 30, 2016)

Start telling my wife I pay $75 for every new bike I drag into the barn.  I've been using $50 for the past few years and I believe she may be getting a little suspicious  that I'm not  telling the truth. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 30, 2016)

Ride more.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How'd we do?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-years-bicycle-resolutions-for-2016.83883/#post-524601




Mission accomplished!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Last year I bought about 25 bikes--the most so far in one year. This year I have to get some projects done. I have four or five Monark Five Bars, two lit, big tank Twin Flex', pre and post war Schwinn cantis, a Racycle Pacemaker, and a bunch of other stuff. I also have a car that has been in primer since 1994! Best wishes to you all in fulfilling your resolutions. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2016)

Shawn.
Don't forget about me and that old Schwinn, when you get ready to down size.
No rush though, I know it's in good hands for now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 30, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Start telling my wife I pay $75 for every new bike I drag into the barn.  I've been using $50 for the past few years and I believe she may be getting a little suspicious  that I'm not  telling the truth. Pete in Fitchburg



I can understand paying a tariff to the Mrs. for a bike in the living room or shared living space, but if we had a barn, no freaking way...we'd both be fortunate enough not to need such arrangements.
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2016)

I did good on last years resolutions except I spent too much time on the CABE. Sold about twenty bikes, some here and others on cl. I didn't buy any bikes this year, although I took in a Westfield for partial payment. I sold that bike two months later after posting a want ad here for a tank and getting no help. Sold a lot of parts. And I found myself riding more this year.
Well along on next years resolutions, sold two more bikes last night. Down to two tank bikes. I'm no longer a collector. I've sold off all my bikes over the last five years or so. Plan on finishing downloading pics and catalogs to my albums. Then I hope to spend less time here next year. I'll ride more and enjoy other things besides bicycles.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Shawn.
> Don't forget about me and that old Schwinn, when you get ready to down size.
> No rush though, I know it's in good hands for now.




Will do Marty but I think that one is a long term resident! V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 30, 2016)

Derr,,,Buy as much Iver Johnson crap that  I can afford. Sleeping on the couch isn't that bad,,,is it ?


----------



## None (Dec 30, 2016)

1.  Finish my Mercury Pacemaker
2.  Tune up my last four recent purchases 
3.  Set up a little work shop to tinker 
4.  Buy more bicycles 
5.  Keep on ridin'!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 30, 2016)

My resolution is to be happy with what I have. Oh, yeah one more thing stop my friend from buying another anvil


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 31, 2016)

Sell some of my post war bikes to make room for more men's prewar tank bikes.

Finish a couple projects and find more projects. (I love projects)

Try to ride my bikes more. I have some nice prewar and postwar bikes but most of them just sit. I love a project as stated above. I like taking a bike that's been sitting for years and bringing it back to life by making it look nice and making it ride-able again. But, I have asthma and it makes it difficult to ride more than a couple blocks, especially since most of my bikes are heavy, deluxe, single speed bikes. Also I've been keeping the nicer bikes in the basement, due to the garage being extremely damp. But its difficult to get them up and down the stairs. I probably need to get out and exercise on a light modern bike with gears and try to work up to the heavy vintage single speeds. All the bikes I have that are done and ready to ride, I've ridden at least once or twice, but it sucks not being able to enjoy them as much as I'd like.


----------



## Monarky (Dec 31, 2016)

Well for 2017, I plan on finding a bit more riding time and finish two projects.  The first project is a 1960s JC Higgins Flightliner (which is pictured here) and the second project is a 1920s Hawthorne Flyer (not pictured). I also wish everyone here a Happy New Year.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 31, 2016)

Stop buying bikes and rebuild my flathead


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2016)

Keep breathing!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 31, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How'd we do?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-years-bicycle-resolutions-for-2016.83883/#post-524601



I think it's going to take more than a year........


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 31, 2016)

sell a couple cars, buy a new (used)truck-may go all vintage?? not sure yet... sell about 2-4 bikes,  quick buying stuff I don't need immediately.
organize,organize, my garage and parts.
keep reminding myself of the knowledge I can share here by posting it before I forget it.
Keep riding.
happy new year


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 1, 2017)

boom! see you tomorrow at the ride.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 1, 2017)

I had lofty goals for 2017,but no longer. I was going to clean and organize all my tools .I just finished the first drawer ,I'm done for the year.It was not as much fun a I anticipated.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2017)

Fix and put back the front original rocket fender light that I removed a couple of years ago.
Same with the chain-guard.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Start telling my wife I pay $75 for every new bike I drag into the barn.  I've been using $50 for the past few years and I believe she may be getting a little suspicious  that I'm not  telling the truth. Pete in Fitchburg



I think I saw a few $80 bikes in your shop when I was there.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2017)

I resolve to buy more project bikes and parts I have no use for.  I also vow to not get around to working on any of the projects I have accumulated so far.  I think I can do this in 2017


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I resolve to buy more project bikes and parts I have no use for.  I also vow to not get around to working on any of the projects I have accumulated so far.  I think I can do this in 2017




Thanks for putting that in writing.
Damn, that sounds familiar... especially the part about stuff I don't have any use for, but it sure looks like something I might find a use to justify. I too need to work on the stuff that is already here!

REC


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ride More!!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2017)

I may buy something from Dave if he gets a Pay Pal account.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I resolve to buy more project bikes and parts I have no use for.  I also vow to not get around to working on any of the projects I have accumulated so far.  I think I can do this in 2017




I still have that bike we talked about.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 2, 2017)

vincev said:


> I may buy something from Dave if he gets a Pay Pal account.




Didn't you know?
Dave has had a Pay Pal account for quite some time now.
Sorry  you had to find out this way.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2017)

make some space for new bikes ..... sell the spill over on Ebay for a starting price of $.99 ..... and see what I get


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2017)

catfish said:


> I still have that bike we talked about.



Its been on my mind....


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Its been on my mind....




Cool. It'll stay where it is until you say yes or no. I'm not in any hurry to offer it to the public.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2017)

Forget bikes and do nothing but get my coffee house open!! And yes, there will be vintage bikes displayed there.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 2, 2017)

Going to find time to put my 55 Monark back to original or should I leave it ? Also I been see a lot of prewar and post war fat tire  fenderless customs I like to build too


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2017)

my New Year's resolution for 2017, is to put my for sale stuff on EBay for $.99 and see where it goes
I obviously pay too much for stuff, and can never get back what I put into it
*** I have now come to realize that I suck at pricing stuff ***
let the next guy, enjoy it and move on
so I can come down to 70 bikes


----------



## Boris (Jan 3, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Going to find time to put my 55 Monark back to original or should I leave it ? Also I been see a lot of prewar and post war fat tire  fenderless customs I like to build too




I like the black base. If it were mine, I might think about having some pinstriping done on tank, guard, fenders, and rack. Where did you get the mirrors? I need some JUST like those.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 3, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> I like the black base. If it were mine, I might think about having some pinstriping done on tank, guard, fenders, and rack. Where did you get the mirrors? I need some JUST like those.



My local bike shop carries them , so they are a bike accessory that you should be able to order


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 4, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I'll start...
> To sell off all but 4 to 6 of my bikes and then all the extra parts. :eek:



I'm in the same boat. Selling off all but about 5 bikes. Although I keep getting messages from cabe members asking if I will take less, hold the bike once paid for, etc. I try to work with them and tell them in most cases I'll do what they want. Then no reply. I agreed to their terms, they should complete the sale. But they don't reply anymore. So if I get buyers who do what they say, I'll sell all but 5 bikes, if not, I guess I wont sell them


----------



## Boris (Jan 4, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> I try to work with them and tell them in most cases I'll do what they want. Then no reply. I agreed to their terms, they should complete the sale. But they don't reply anymore. So if I get buyers who do what they say, I'll sell all but 5 bikes, if not, I guess I wont sell them




I'm all for these subtle digs at people who don't follow through. I don't know if the people in question actually see them, or if it actually registers even if they do. But at least it feels better to get it off your chest.
*IF YOU'RE NOT GOING TO FOLLOW THROUGH PEOPLE, AT LEAST HAVE THE COMMON COURTESY/BALLS TO LET THE SELLER KNOW!!!!!!!!!! How's that for a resolution?!?!?!*

YES! I'M CRABBY TODAY!!!


----------



## None (Jan 4, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Forget bikes and do nothing but get my coffee house open!! And yes, there will be vintage bikes displayed there.




I cant wait!  how fun is that gonna be?


----------



## reginald (Jan 4, 2017)

1.  I hope to paint/build a 37 zep I finally have all of the parts for.
2.  Complete 2 other bike projects that are unfinished.
3.  I also hope to stop buying bikes and have my 78 Westfalia rebuilt.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to narrow my collecting focus, by selling the post 1955 bikes and buying only wood rim bikes and the parts I need for my wood rim projects.


----------



## JimK (Jan 6, 2017)

My resolution is to complete the three projects that I have going before coming up with any more bright ideas.

JimK

Needs a rack built and a Klaxon horn





Almost ready for paint




still gathering parts


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 6, 2017)

Bike count has gone up and down since this time last year, but quality and complete has gone up. I'd like to continue in that direction and not be obsessed on a particular number. The only real project goal I have is to complete my '27 Iver drop bar roadster. Memory Lane is on my planner this year, looking forward to that!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Probably the same resolution as last year.
> Although, I did do more upgrade trading this year, and I finally got the Bluebird put together after several years of sitting in a crate.
> So, 2016 wasn't too bad.
> I guess I should unpack the Elgin Robin.
> ...



Cyclingday=Marty=BikeInTheBox


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine it to stay under 20 bikes.


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2017)

Right now I'm running at 110% capacity. Main goal is to get down to around, say 80% or so. Then I can buy more bikes!


----------

